# Lights raised above tank?



## christian_cowgirlGSR (Jun 20, 2011)

I've seen multiple pictures where people have their aquarium light suspended a ways above the tank. I was wondering what the purpose/benefit of doing this is. 

Does it allow you to have a brighter light on the tank vs having it sit on top of the tank? For those of you that do this, do you have something on top of the tank to keep snails/fish from climbing/jumping out?


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

- Creates the impression that the entire setup is more airy, light, elegant
- Easy to adjust the light intensity by raising/lowering the light fixture
- Open top tanks look incredibly beautiful. Only way to do that is with the light suspended.
- Easy access without raising hood or moving light out of the way.
- Climbing or jumping animals are not suitable for open top tanks.
- Popularized by Takashi Amano. Very much anything he does is always seen as "cool".


Normally when the light is suspended you need very strong light to compensate for the distance. So you get a beautiful looking setup, but you must increase the electricity you are using.

Light spill is a problem in many DIY or commercial designs. If you normally sit by the tank lower than the light (couch or something) some of the bright light hits your eyes. Well designed fixtures do not have that problem.

--Nikolay


----------



## christian_cowgirlGSR (Jun 20, 2011)

Thank you for the quick response.

If you don't mind, I've got another related question...

A couple weeks ago, I had a 10W 6500K CFL and a 15W incandescent bulb on my tank. I removed the CFL from my tank and replaced it with another 15W incandescent bulb because it was causing an algae problem in my 10 g tank. I do not use CO2 and am not currently interested in starting. However, I think my tank would benefit from at least a little bit more light (I currently have two 15W incandescent bulbs on my 10 gallon tank, which stands 12" tall).

Do you think I could put the CFL back on my tank if I raised it above the top of the tank a little ways? Or would it be better to put it back on in the tank hood without the accompanying 15W incandescent and without raising it above the tank any?


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

You can experiment any way you want. I personally laugh at CFL bulbs and I don't want to encourage you to use one any more. But do what works for you. Experiment.

To me it's not the light that caused that algae. It's your filtration. Most likely it is not adequate. So I believe that whatever you decide to experiment with always consider that there are many other things you can improve or change.

I have many 10 gallon tanks side by side. Some get hit by sunlight some don't. Some develop algae some don't. I cannot find a connection between extra light and algae. Some of my tanks with no sunlight get algae, some don't. Same for the tanks hit by sunlight. So the issue is somewhere else.

--Nikolay


----------



## christian_cowgirlGSR (Jun 20, 2011)

I have a HOB filter for a 30 gallon tank on my 10 gallon. I'll admit that the filter is old (probably at least 20 years old), but it still does the job. Would you call that adequate?

If you don't recommend CFLs, what kind of bulb would you recommend?


----------



## JustLikeAPill (Oct 9, 2006)

CFL's are pretty old school. Go with a couple of T-5's.

Even the best of light fixtures seem to leak light.. my ADA Solar I was horrible when it came to light leakage when hung 12 inches above the tank. Or maybe my expectations were just too high. 

A good filter for ten gallon planted tank would be an Eheim classic 2213. That would be pretty much perfect. It will blow your HOB away!


----------



## christian_cowgirlGSR (Jun 20, 2011)

Thank you for the suggestions. I'll definitely look into those and do some experimenting with my tank.

Thanks again!


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Your HOB maybe just fine. Here are two pictures of tanks that use HOB filters:

https://picasaweb.google.com/ddasega/DFWAquaticPlantClubMeetingPart1Inside#5622950061107204562

https://picasaweb.google.com/ddasega/DFWAquaticPlantClubMeetingPart1Inside#5622950306424951970

Both of those tanks do not use CO2. So they should be more or less what you have.

I personally would suggest to use only Lava Rock in the HOB filter. Both tanks above use only Lava Rock:
https://picasaweb.google.com/ddasega/DFWAquaticPlantClubMeetingPart1Inside#5622950293479695234

The idea is to not let the flow through the filter decrease over time. Mechanical filtration pads (sponges, floss, etc) do exactly that. Filtration is much more complicated than most people think. The Japanese have found the best and simplest way to answer all questions. Lava Rock is what they use exclusively. So there is something there. See if you want to experiment in that direction.

Also - another thing to consider - make sure your plants match the light you give them. No need to try to change things only because the stupid plants don't like your new lights. A properly setup planted tank is exactly that - all the components work together. They don't counteract each other. You get the idea.

--Nikolay


----------



## christian_cowgirlGSR (Jun 20, 2011)

niko - My plants are all low lights plants (anubias, java fern, java moss, aponogeton, dwarf water lillies, sagittaria subulata). Do you have any suggestions for where to get the lava rock? Also, do you have to boil it or anything to make it safe to put in your tank? Do you have to take it out of the filter and wash it periodically?

Thank you niko and JustLikeAPill for your input! You've given me a lot to research and think about!


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Neither of the tanks Niko shows have T5 lighting. The 10 gallon uses a spiral compact flourescent, and the 20 gallon a power compact flourescent. I think the two 10 watt SCF would be fine on your tank. Yes, this is old technology, but it works well on smaller tanks without CO2. I suggest that you do not use the incandescent bulbs--too much heat, and not the right wave length of light (wrong color).

Like yours, both tanks use over-sized HOB filters. The lava rock came from Home Depot, sold as mulch for landscape. All you need to do is rinse it well, and pick out any exceptionally large pieces.

When you notice the flow from the filter decrease, take the lava rock out and rinse it with dechlorinated water. You probably will not need to do this more than once a month, possibly much less frequently.

Like Niko, I don't think your algae problem is from too much light. I think you should increase the flow, and establish a good bio-fliter with the lava rock. You also need dense planting in your tank until it stablizes. You might want to add some fast-growing stem plants or floaters until the algae subsides.

Good luck!


----------



## christian_cowgirlGSR (Jun 20, 2011)

Michael - thank you for your input. I think I'll try your suggestion first as it is the cheapest to implement. I'm not very knowledgeable when it comes to lighting and types of lights. This is the bulb I have for my tank. Do you think I should continue using this bulb? Also, do you think I should use two of them or just the one?

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Lights-of-America-10-Watt-Mini-Fluorescent-Aquarium-Bulb-1-ct/10448675

For the fast growing stem/floating plants you suggest - I've currently got a bunch of slow growers (anubias, java fern, java moss, etc). The faster growing plants won't outcompete them for nutrients, will they? Also, I've been considering getting mayaca fluviatilis, brazillian pennywort, or rotala rotundifolia. Would any of these work? Would one work better than the other?

Again, thank you so much for your input. I greatly appreciate it.


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

The design of ADA solar 1 is great. Everytime Im seating down and looking at my tank I dont get that shinning light at my eyes that litteraly blinds you. Its perfect and well made. This light is suspended 12" above my tank.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

ADA recommends installing their light fixture at a certain height above the tank. Their own size tank that is. You understand where this is going - the fixture placement is such that the light coming out of it hits exactly the top edges of the tank. All the spill is only through the glass. IF you install it as it's supposed to be installed. Thre are diagrams of the distances available. All of that should mean that the only way to stare at the light would be to glue your face on the front or side glass and look up.

There was a local guy that actually went to Germany and got a true Giesemann light for close to $1500. It looked like a freaking space ship - so beautiful! But because it was not designed to hang over the tank that he had there was quite the light spill. Not a huge deal but it was a problem he told me. I think that Gieseman sells some kind of plastic light blockers for such situations. Basically a long piece of plastic that attaches on the fixture so the light does not blind you when you sit on your couch lower than the tank.

Anyway, Cowgirl, here's a video (I wish it was better quality) of one of Michael's tanks. HOB filter, Lava Rock and sunlight. I don't think that the electric light in the eveings makes any difference for the plant growth but Michael may say otherwise:





Note the choice of plants. You mentioned mayaca, rotala, and what not. These are not plants that will love a no-CO2 tank. As I said - choose the plants right and everything will work together, not against each other. But it never hurts to experiment either.

--Nikolay


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

christian_cowgirlGSR said:


> Michael - thank you for your input. I think I'll try your suggestion first as it is the cheapest to implement. I'm not very knowledgeable when it comes to lighting and types of lights. This is the bulb I have for my tank. Do you think I should continue using this bulb? Also, do you think I should use two of them or just the one?
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Lights-of-America-10-Watt-Mini-Fluorescent-Aquarium-Bulb-1-ct/10448675
> 
> ...


I think that bulb/tube is fine, and you should use two of them.

I've have not grown the mayaca or the rotala. The pennywort would definitely work, as would _Hygrophila polysperma _or wisteria.

The light over my 10 gallon is probably not necessary during the summer when the tank gets full sun for a few hours in the afternoon. But in the winter the light is absolutely necessary because that window gets no direct sun and is much darker than in Niko's video. The bulb is a 36 watt sprial compact fluorescent. This is actually higher wattage than necessary, but I keep the lamp about 6" above the tank so that the light spreads over the whole tank.


----------



## christian_cowgirlGSR (Jun 20, 2011)

Thank you both so much for your help!


The lava rock is on it's way.
I've re-installed the CFL bulb on the tank.
I'll get another bulb the next time I'm at Wal-Mart.
I haven't decided on which plant I want yet, but I'll probably make a plant order soon.

Thank you so much for your input and your advice. I really appreciate it!


----------

